# Tri-Tip grilled for the first time.



## cleglue (Oct 18, 2005)

Late Sunday evening I tried my hand (for the first time) at grilling the Tri-Tip roast (steak) from Costco.  I only used salt, pepper, and garlic.  I seared the meat (maybe too much) then I placed it on the indirect side to cook.  I grilled the steak about 40 to 45 minutes turning it half way through.  It tasted alot better than I thought.  I will try this again.  BTW, I added a few sticks of hickory wood for flavor.


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2005)

Now make some chili. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2005)

Great looking piece of meat there cleglue!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats been all I've been buying in the steak category. Great taste, nice and tender and reasonably priced.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 18, 2005)

I did my first Tri-Tips also two weeks ago. Saw them at Costco and couldn't resist. KKosher salt, cracked pepper and granulated garlic. Seared and took them off the kettle at 125 and allowed them to rest a little over 10 minutes.

They were extremely flavorful and made excellent steak sandwiches the next day. On the look-out for more.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2005)

I wish I could find Tri tip around here. :-(


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 18, 2005)

Bill, I don't know how close you are to Susan, but she found them at Trader Joes, which is where i get mine.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Any butcher that has Bottom Sirloin the tri tip is a section that is shaped in triangle, they should be able to cut it for you. Once they get an idea of what people are looking for it seems they can build a market for rather quickly.
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I wish I could find Tri tip around here. :-(



Bill, you can try Wilson's Farm Market here in Catlett.  They are a great local small butcher, call them and tell them what you want and it'll be waiting when you get there!!  Or Wegmanns in Fair Lakes has them.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks all.  I am going to talk to the butcher that works in a local Pharmacy here in G'ville today and see if it is something he can find me.  I figure that I'll also get prices on all my catering and comp meat from him.  Never hurts to support the local economy.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 19, 2005)

Mmmmmmm good!! I like mine with the moo middle and bark outside  =P~


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL @moo in the middle  I like ta cut the horns off, place close to the fire, then look for a knife, return, slice =D> , eat  

good luck to ya 

bob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah baby. Nothing like making the potato red with the juices.   =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bill, I don't know how close you are to Susan, but she found them at Trader Joes, which is where i get mine.



Susan who? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Finney (Oct 25, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2ch1kcn3]Bill, I don't know how close you are to Susan, but she found them at Trader Joes, which is where i get mine.



Susan who? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:[/quote:2ch1kcn3]
Lets not start this again. #-o


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 25, 2005)

I went to my local butcher tonight and he had never heard of Tri-Tip.  Asked me from what part of the cow it came from.  I told him it was in the sirloin family and then he showed me his top sirloin steaks.  #-o   I guess this is not the traditional Texas cut of beef.


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 2, 2005)

If you see those Harris Ranch Tri Tips at Costco get um
Those are just the best.


----------

